# B17 Crash Wreckage Video (Olympic Moutains, WA)



## Rusker (Jul 12, 2010)

I finally made the time to hike the Tubal Cain trail to see this wreckage. This was SB-17G 44-85746 which crashed on Jan, 19 1952. This is the first wreckage I've seen in person, and it amazes me how well everything still looks. From what I understand there is still quite a bit further up the mountain. I'll eventually go back sometime to check that out as well. 

Here is a video I took. Nothing special.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5fCnANBLBw_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL7MAOABINk_


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Great pics! Thanks for posting. Must really be something to see in person!


----------



## Rusker (Jul 12, 2010)

It really was. I thought I'd see a few unrecognizable pieces, but I was amazed at what was there. 

I found this on the way up... can anyone identify it? 






It has aluminum pieces around it that look to swivel.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2010)

Rusker said:


> It really was. I thought I'd see a few unrecognizable pieces, but I was amazed at what was there.
> 
> I found this on the way up... can anyone identify it?
> 
> It has aluminum pieces around it that look to swivel.



Any part numbers on it?


----------



## Rusker (Jul 12, 2010)

15 - 4A??

This is on the "hinge" on the upper left"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure but I think that's the actuator for the cowl flaps.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 12, 2010)

The round thing is actually part of the engine mount system. I will post the manual here, and look on page 12-14 and u will see it. Especially on page 14. Hope this helps!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> The round thing is actually part of the engine mount system. I will post the manual here, and look on page 12-14 and u will see it. Especially on page 14. Hope this helps!



Yep - quite correct - I found B-25 pics that had a similar set up but the "hinge" had a grease fitting in it.


----------



## Trebor (Jul 12, 2010)

whoa, B-17 wreckage in WA!? did you find the cockpit anywhere? if so, you got any pics? if not can you describe it?


----------



## Rusker (Jul 12, 2010)

beaupower32 - Thanks for the pdf. Here are some pics of the part.


----------



## Rusker (Jul 12, 2010)

Trebor said:


> whoa, B-17 wreckage in WA!? did you find the cockpit anywhere? if so, you got any pics? if not can you describe it?




Are you in the NW? It's just south of Sequim. 

I went on a 14 mile hike, and this was towards the end. I didn't have a lot of daylight left, so I had to limit my time there so I could make it back to the car. Apparently, there is is more wreckage further up that slope. I found a few websites about it, but they won't give out the location of some of the other sections. From what I read they are basically untouched by vandals, military, etc. 



B-17 Crash photos ( good collection of photos )
Last Flight of '746 ( tons of good information, including stories from the survivors.)

From waymarking.com:

"AF 44-85746A was an SB-17G, a search-and-rescue variant of the venerable B-17 flying fortress. The official story is that it was returning from a search mission to locate survivors from a Korean airlift plane that had gone down near Sandspit, B.C. In extreme turbulence and heavy blizzard conditions, the crew experienced sporadic failure of navigation and radio equipment. The plane was tossed up and down 800 feet by the severe winter weather.

Suddenly, the plane's port wing clipped trees near the top of a ridge. The plane was slammed to the ground, ripping out the lower cockpit area and tearing off wing control surfaces. The plane bounced, crashing back to earth on its belly, knocking off engines and stripping away the external life boat slung underneath.

AF '746 then slid like a toboggan down a 2,000 foot steep slope, spewing man and machine in her wake as fire erupted through the cockpit."


----------



## Trebor (Jul 12, 2010)

lol I live in Centralia, 85 miles south of Seattle


----------



## Rusker (Jul 12, 2010)

Trebor said:


> lol I live in Centralia, 85 miles south of Seattle



Sounds like you just made plans for next weekend. 

I'm out on the coast, and it took me about 2 1/s hours to drive up there. It was a 14 mile roundtrip hike that I did, but to see the B17, it should only be about 5-6 miles roundtrip from the trail head. The last .7 to the wreckage is very steep though.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 12, 2010)

Glad I could help out!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 12, 2010)

Very interesting Rusker. It is amazing how preserved the parts looked after almost 60 years.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 13, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Very interesting Rusker. It is amazing how preserved the parts looked after almost 60 years.



I as thinking the same thing, especially since the plane crash is in Washington. I know as much rain and humidity is up there, I would figure there would be alot more rust to it. But other than being scattered all over the place, it looks to be in decent shape, well the parts that is. Also I noticed that there isnt much growth around the plane, and it almost looks like it was cleared out and the plane just placed there.


----------



## Rusker (Jul 13, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> I as thinking the same thing, especially since the plane crash is in Washington. I know as much rain and humidity is up there, I would figure there would be alot more rust to it. But other than being scattered all over the place, it looks to be in decent shape, well the parts that is. Also I noticed that there isnt much growth around the plane, and it almost looks like it was cleared out and the plane just placed there.




I don't know the exact elevation, but it was quite a ways up there. I would guess the lack of vegetation is due to the snow that is in this area during the winter. 

I was under the impression when I got there that it would be hard to find anything resembling a plane. So you can imagine how surprised I was to see so much of the plane scattered around. I thought about crossing this swampy area without my boots on, but there was so much shredded aluminum in the water that I was worried I'd end up cutting myself on something.


----------



## Trebor (Jul 13, 2010)

Rusker said:


> Sounds like you just made plans for next weekend.
> 
> I'm out on the coast, and it took me about 2 1/s hours to drive up there. It was a 14 mile roundtrip hike that I did, but to see the B17, it should only be about 5-6 miles roundtrip from the trail head. The last .7 to the wreckage is very steep though.



heh, i wish. but I've got no money, and my first priority is to save up for my trip to LA in Sept. (bro's wedding)

which airport you live closest to? I'm at KCLS


----------



## Rusker (Jul 13, 2010)

Trebor said:


> heh, i wish. but I've got no money, and my first priority is to save up for my trip to LA in Sept. (bro's wedding)
> 
> which airport you live closest to? I'm at KCLS




From your location all you need is a tank of gas, and some good hiking shoes. 

I'm currently out in Aberdeen, on the coast.


----------

